# weird coloration blue gourami



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

has anybody seen this or know of it? mature blue gourami-coloration change-rear half turned black from dorsal fin to belly back to the tail. front half normal. it exhibated no unusial behaveour. other tank mates normal.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Opaline gouramies can have the same pattern as you describe... Well it may be just me and my judgement.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Opaline gouramies can have the same pattern as you describe... Well it may be just me and my judgement.


Nope I agree with you Max. It can be black like that but the tail should be a blue. here is a picture of one http://www.ex.ac.uk/~brphilli/Blueg.jpg


----------

